

Debugging Ruby (My notes) - jonathanwallace
http://napkin.highgroove.com/articles/2010/11/09/debugging-ruby-tools
My notes on the fantastic Engine Yard Debugging Ruby webinar given by Aman Gupta
======
invertedlambda
<pedant> Heh...some of these things are "intro to IP networks and UNIX".
</pedant>

~~~
jonathanwallace
Very true. In my experience, many ruby and rails developers aren't familiar
with these tools and these intro tools are the groundwork for using some of
the more ruby specific ones.

~~~
kainhighwind
Nice unintentional compliment to the platform

